# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Israel

## Golden Tours

*HÀNH HƯƠNG VỀ MIỀN ĐẤT THÁNH ISRAEL*


*NAZARETH – JERUSALEM - BETHLEHEM – QUMRAN – BIỂN CHẾT*


*8 ngày – 7 đêm

*Đến với vùng đất Thánh Israel, khách hành hương sẽ không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước những kỳ quan thiên nhiên và những công trình kiến trúc độc nhất vô nhị. Nơi đó, được cả thế giới biết đến như là mảnh đất quê hương của ba trong số năm tôn giáo lớn: Do Thái giáo, Kitô giáo và Hồi giáo.
Có quá nhiều lý do khiến du khách tìm về Israel: khí hậu tuyệt vời của ánh mặt trời Địa trung hải, nơi mà cảnh sắc địa lý thay đổi muôn hình muôn vẻ, nơi qui tụ bao di tích của lịch sử, khảo cổ và thánh tích, pha trộn giữa cổ xưa và hiện đại. Nhưng có lẽ trước hết và trên hết, đây là một đất nước thánh thiêng, nơi còn in đậm vết chân 4000 năm của Abraham, 3000 năm của vua David, 2000 của Đức Kitô và 1000 năm của Đạo binh thập giá. Nơi đó, những người Kitô, Hồi giáo, Do thái như tìm về với quê mẹ của mình: “khi yêu nhau, đất lạ hoá quê hương”! ( Lm. Vincent Nguyễn Đình Thịnh).


*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – TEL AVIV* 

Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Tel Eviv, là thủ phủ và thành phố lớn nhất vùng phía bắc Israel. Ngủ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02: TEL AVIV - NAZARETH (Ăn trưa, tối)*

 -        06:40: Đến sân bay Tel Aviv, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đi tham quan:
*•    Caesarea* - một thành phố cổ của La Mã, được vua Herod đại đế xây dựng lại vào những năm 20 trước công nguyên nằm bên bờ biển Địa Trung Hải.


•    *Lên núi Camel*, một địa điểm với nhưng diễn biến xảy ra trong kinh thánh cựu ức, trong đó phải kể đến cuộc thách thức của tiên tri Elia với các tư tế thần Baal để cho dân nhận biết đâu là Thiên Chúa thật - Ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố cảng Haifa – Vườn Bahaai được mệnh danh là một trong 20 vườn hoa đẹp sánh với Châu Âu, đã được Unesco công nhận là di sản văn hóa.
•    *Nhà thờ Đức mẹ Sao biển* (Tu Viện Stella Maris), thăm quan bên ngoài nếu nhà thờ không mở cửa.
 -        12:00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
 -        14:00: Tiếp tục đến Nazaret - trung tâm hành hương của tín đồ Ki tô. Đây cũng là nơi Chúa Giê su trải qua thời niên thiếu, thăm:
•    *Vương Cung Thánh Đường Truyền Tin* *(Annunciation church)* được xây cất vào những năm đầu tiên khi Ki-tô giáo được công khai rao giảng trên đất nước Do Thái, nhà thờ đã từng chịu sự tàn phá và tái tạo qua các cuộc Thánh Chiến. Đến năm 1960 nhà thờ Truyền Tin đã được hoàn toàn xây dựng mới và hoàn tất năm 1969. 


•    *Hang truyền tin (Grotto of the Annunciation)* - nơi Sứ Thần truyền tin cho Đức Maria.


•    *Nhà thờ thánh Giuse thợ mộc*
•    *Nhà thờ Thiên Thần Gabriel, Giếng Đức mẹ - Mary’s Well.*
  -        18:00: Về Nazareth nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi.           


*NGÀY 03: NAZARETH - TABGHA (Ăn ba bữa)*

 -        07:00: Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn.
 -        08:30: Khởi hành đi Tabgha – Nhà Thờ Chúa Hóa Nhiều, khu vực nhỏ trên bờ phía tây bắc của biển Galilee. Theo Kinh thánh là nơi Chúa làm phép lạ hóa bánh ra nhiều, với 5 chiếc bánh và 2 con cá, cho hơn 5 ngàn người ăn, tiếp tục thăm quan:
•    *Nhà Thờ Tối Thượng Quyền Thánh Phêrô.*



•    *Capernaum* - bờ biển Capernaum, cách đây gần 2000 năm khi Chúa Giê-su gọi những môn đồ đầu tiên: Phêrô, Anrê, Giacôbê và Gioan. Hội Đường Do Thái cổ Capernaum nằm phía bắc Biển Galilee, nối liền Galilee với Damascus.
•    *Núi Bát Phúc* - nơi Chúa giảng về Tám Mối Phúc Thật .
•    *Du thuyền trên hồ Galilee*, nơi Chúa giảng dạy về Nuớc Trời và thực hiện nhiều phép lạ: Chúa đi trên mặt nước, Chúa truyền cho sóng gió bảo tố phải yên lặng.
 -        12:00: Ăn trưa, tiếp tục tham quan: 
*•    Lên núi Tabor* thăm nhà thờ Chúa Biến Hình – nơi Chúa Giêsu biến hình trước các môn đệ.


*•    Trên đường về Nazareth*, đoàn ghé thăm Nhà Thờ Tiệc Cưới Cana - là nơi Chúa Giê-su đến dự tiệc cưới cùng Mẹ Maria và các môn đệ, và đã làm phép lạ đầu tiên hóa nước thành rượu.
 -        18:00: Về khách sạn ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 04: NAZARETH –  BIỂN CHẾT - JERUSALEM - BETHLEHEM (Ăn ba bữa)*

 -        07:00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
 -        08:30: Xe đưa Qúy khách đi đến Jerusalem trên đường thăm quan:
*•    Sông Jodan*, *Yardenit Baptismal*, địa điểm Thánh Gioan Tẩy Giả làm phép rửa cho Chúa Jesus.
•    *Biển Chết* - hồ nước mặn nằm giữa Israel bên phía tây, Jordan bên phía đông. Biển Chết nằm thấp hơn mực nước biển 420m. Qúy khách có cơ hội thả bồng bềnh trên dòng nước đầy chất khoáng rất tốt trị các bệnh ngoài da, viêm khớp và phục hồi sức khỏe.


•    *Jericho* với nền văn minh lâu đời từ 7000 đến 10,000 BC, là thành phố cổ nhất thế giới, Núi Cám dỗ, Cây Sung.
 -        12h:30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó thăm quan Qumran, nơi tìm thấy những bản kinh Cựu ước viết bằng tay trên những cuộn da thời 100 năm trước Chúa Giáng Sinh.
•    *Tiếp tục tham quan Làng Bethania, Nhà Thờ Maria và Mastha, Lăng Mộ Lazarô.*
-        18:00: Về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối. Qua đêm tại Bethlehem.

*NGÀY 05: BETHLEHEM - JERUSALEM (Ăn ba bữa).*

07:00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. 
 -        08:00: Đoàn thăm quan:
•    *Thánh Đường Giáng Sinh*, *Hang Chúa Giáng Sinh* được khắc bằng ngôi sao bạc 14 cánh.




Thánh đường Giang Sinh•    *Nhà Thờ Hang Động Sữa*.


•    *Cánh đồng chiên – Nhà Thờ Mục Đồng*
 -        12h00: Ăn trưa, khởi hành đi Jerusalem thăm quan:
•    *Núi cây Dầu – Mount of Olives*, *Nhà Nguyện Chúa Thăng Thiên*




•    *Nhà thờ Kinh Lạy Cha – Paster Noster, Con Đường Lễ Lá*.
 •    *Ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Jerusalem* từ nhà thờ Chúa Khóc Thương Thành Jerusalem
•    *Vườn Gethsemane*, nơi Giuda phản Chúa.
•    *Nhà thờ Các Dân Tộc*, được xây lại trên 2 nền nhà thờ cũ năm 1919-1924 từ tiền quyên góp của các quốc gia, trong nhà thờ lưu giữ một Phiến Đá Thống Khổ ‘‘The Bedrock’’ nơi Chúa Giêsu cầu nguyện thống khổ đêm hôm trước khi tử nạn.
  -        18:00: Về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 06: JERUSALEM  (Ăn ba bữa)*

 -        07:00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. 
 -        08:00: Xe đưa đoàn đi thăm:
•    *Nhà thờ Thánh Anna và Hồ Chiên*, trải nghiệm 14 chặng Đàng Thánh Giá Chúa, viếng Mộ Thánh - nơi tập hợp rất nhiều nhà nguyện, đền thờ và thánh tích: tảng đá nơi Liệm xác Chúa, Nhà ngục giam Chúa, Núi Sọ – nơi chúa chịu đóng đinh và tháo xác xuống, đền thờ Đức mẹ Sầu bi, đền thờ Dấu Đinh Chúa và Mộ Thánh. 


•    *Nhà Thờ Tảng Đá* – Dome of the Rock, *Bức Tường Than Khóc*.



Bức tường than khóc -        12:00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
 -        14:00: Tiếp tục thăm:

•    *Núi Sion*, *thành David*, *nhà thờ Đức Mẹ ngủ.*




*Núi Sion*•    *Nhà Tiệc Ly*, nơi Chúa Giêsu mừng lễ vượt qua và thành lập bí tích thánh thể với các môn đệ trước cuộc khổ nạn.

•    *Mộ Vua Davit*, Nhà thờ Thánh Peter ở Gallicantu ( nhà thờ gà gáy)
-        17:00: Quay về Jerusalem, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.



*NGÀY 07: JERUSALEM – EIN KAREM – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)* 

 -        07:00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
 -        08:30: Xe đưa Quý khách đi Ein Karem, viếng: 
•    *Nhà thờ Thăm Viếng*, *nhà thờ Thánh Gioan Tẩy Giả ra đời.*
•    *Con đường về làng Emus.*
 -        16:00: Đoàn về Jaffa ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
 -        19:00: Xe đưa Qúy khách ra phi trường Tel Aviv đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 08 : VIỆT NAM*

Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến hành hương. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt


*Giá tour trọn gói: …VNĐ/khách*
*36.280.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 9.620.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 45.900.000 VNĐ/khách*
*(Áp dụng đoàn từ 25 khách trở lên)*


*Bao gồm:
*
-    Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: SGN – TLV – SGN.
-    Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 9.620.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Visa nhập cảnh Israel.
-    Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Công ty sẽ sắp xếp cho đoàn dâng Lễ mỗi ngày
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:
*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 4.620.000 VNĐ/khách.
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (126.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú:
*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-   Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*



*CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI HÀNH HƯƠNG ĐẦY Ý NGHĨA*

----------

